# Duplicate recordings at the same time.



## dbperkins (Oct 21, 2003)

I have Bolt plus and 2 mini's. Sometimes when you go into the play list while channels are recording it will show 2 of each recording going on. If you delete one it deletes the other one. Will do this on the bolt and mini's. No reason for which program. Just odd.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

dbperkins said:


> I have Bolt plus and 2 mini's. Sometimes when you go into the play list while channels are recording it will show 2 of each recording going on. If you delete one it deletes the other one. Will do this on the bolt and mini's. No reason for which program. Just odd.


Have noticed this as well. Weird.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dbperkins said:


> I have Bolt plus and 2 mini's. Sometimes when you go into the play list while channels are recording it will show 2 of each recording going on. If you delete one it deletes the other one. Will do this on the bolt and mini's. No reason for which program. Just odd.


If you let the recordings complete, are there two recordings? If you stop one of the recordings, does the other recording stop?


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is the duplicate in a Wish List group?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen this a few times before. Never could figure out the cause.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It happened to me when a Manual Recording also matched a Wishlist Recording.

-KP


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Bug.
I've seen this. Only one shows up in Deleted Recordings


----------



## dbperkins (Oct 21, 2003)

"Is the duplicate in a Wish List group?" No I double check it.
"If you let the recordings complete, are there two recordings? If you stop one of the recordings, does the other recording stop?" Two listings show some of the time. If I stop 1 recording it delete's both recordings. Same with watching after recorded. Delete one and the other is deleted. Some how they are tied into each other. Has to be a software bug(goofy one). This I have confirm on my setup. Not using extra tuner because at one point it showed 3 programs recording with duplicate. I was watching something else, my son was watching some else and my wife was watching a third program(not recording). So if I do my math right, 3 tuners used - non record 3 used recorded. IF the recorded shows were using 6 tuners then my wife would be screaming about not watching her cooking show.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you 'check' the tuners, are there actually 2 (or more) tuners physically on the same channel? Showing the Red Dot that they're recording?

I've had Wishlist recordings show in both the Wishlist Folder AND the 'show' folder even though it was the same recording.

-KP


----------



## dbperkins (Oct 21, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> If it's still under warranty, I'd return it. You will lose all your recordings unless you can transfer them to another Tivo or to a computer.
> 
> You could take out the hard drive an run the manufacturers diagnostic utility to see if there are any errors. The bolt+ hard drive is expensive, so it's significantly cheaper to use the warranty and return the Bolt+ for a refurbished one.


I don't think it's a hardware problem. It didn't start doing it till the last software update or the one before that. It a problem(minor) that comes and goes. Until it starts eating up massive hard drive space I will let it be.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> If it's still under warranty, I'd return it. You will lose all your recordings unless you can transfer them to another Tivo or to a computer.
> 
> You could take out the hard drive an run the manufacturers diagnostic utility to see if there are any errors. The bolt+ hard drive is expensive, so it's significantly cheaper to use the warranty and return the Bolt+ for a refurbished one.


Lame suggestion. If it's anything, it's software related.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Are they complete recordings? Or is there an overlap with a previous show on the same channel. If you don’t have clipping on and you may get two tuners recording the same channel for any overlap period (if you extend times on recordings) and it will show as the newer show recording. I see this all the time because I prefer to not clip shows unless I have to.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

This is a single recording. 

I've seen it were TiVo is records a show that is part of a OnePass and a Wishlist. It will show up twice: Once in each category, but it is really only a single recording.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

waynomo said:


> This is a single recording.
> 
> I've seen it were TiVo is records a show that is part of a OnePass and a Wishlist. It will show up twice: Once in each category, but it is really only a single recording.


I haven't noticed that lately, but ive seen it a number of times and it would throw me for a second.


----------



## rhamnik (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a SWAG - Have you disabled some channels (like SD versions and/or alternate HD versions of a channel that you don't want to see)? Example for me is that NBC is channel 5 (SD), 188 (HD), and 1005 (HD). If I disable 5 in my Channel List, I'll see double entries (both double checkmarked) but both are for 188, not 188 and 1005. I see this weird duplication when I search for a show and look at episodes (if you don't want to wait for the recording to occur). Enabling 5 again, or disabling both 5 and 1005, "fixes" it. With all three of them enabled I see three entries for an episode but only one of them has the double checkmark. YMMV....


----------

